# WMV--->Mov/MP4 Converter?



## Convert (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey does such a thing exist? My phone takes mpg4 only at the moment, it won't take wmv and I can convert mov files easily. But wmv videos can't be viewed.

Any help?

Thanks


----------



## mdnky (Apr 16, 2005)

http://www.flip4mac.com/  You should be able to get by with their player only and QT-Pro.

Works great...just open the WMV in Quicktime, then "Save as" (sel-contained) or "Export" to whatever you need it in.


----------



## Convert (Apr 17, 2005)

Ah, but you need Quicktime Pro?


----------



## ropers (Apr 17, 2005)

Try mplayer, ffmpeg (CLI power) or ffmpegX (pointy-clicky, but with AppleScript crawl). Remember to talk to at least 3 EU representatives, to make sure they know why software patents are a travesty and will vote accordingly. Otherwise all of the aforesaid projects will soon bite the dust.

http://ffii.org/


----------



## mdnky (Apr 17, 2005)

Yea, you need QT Pro.  The plug-in allows you to open WMVs in Quicktime and play them.  To convert it, you need QT Pro's 'save' or 'export feature'.  The plug-in is $9.99 and QT-Pro is $29.99.  All their products require OT-Pro.  I have their Studio Pro version.

How many do you need to convert?  If it isn't more than a few, send me a copy in an e-mail and I'll convert them over to MOV format for you.


----------



## eliezer (May 8, 2005)

i use windows media player to watch wmv files and there is no problem.

i wanted to convert wmv to a format that quicktime can usually play.

so i downloaded qt pro and flip4mac, and i can watch wmv files in qt, but it only allows me to watch about half of the file.


any1 have a solution?


----------



## eliezer (May 8, 2005)

its actually exactly half


i don't understand it.


ps, the qt screen goes white when the problem occurs


----------



## eliezer (May 8, 2005)

same problem when i convert it to .mov btw


----------



## mdnky (May 8, 2005)

You are only seeing 1/2 the movie because you're using the trial version.  After paying the $10 and that won't be an issue.

BTW, please try to post in one post instead of three.  If you forget something, go back and edit your post instead of adding another one.


----------



## eliezer (May 8, 2005)

ok, i still have the problem that i stated above.

but i have a new problem.

i sent a file, converted by quicktime 7 pro to .3gpp, to my nokia 7600 mobile phone.

for some reason it didn't work when i played it.


does anyone have any solutions to my problem

thanks


----------



## rotorwash (May 8, 2005)

Hi eliezer,

It probably quits at half of the movie because it is not registered.
At least that's what it says on the web site. I didn't see in your post if you had a registered version or not so I'm assuming not.
Per the web site, the Pro version of the player is needed to export from QT Pro to 3G2.

I didn't try the registered player to export to 3G2. I went ahead and registered for the player Pro version. It worked fine.

Hope that helps,


----------



## eliezer (May 9, 2005)

i didn't quite understand the last part of what you said.


why won't the videos play on my nokia 7600 that i converted using qt pro, and they do work when i use imToo for windows?


also, i have got a registered version of qt pro. i clicked on registration and all the details are filled in. it also says quicktime 7 pro under my details, and it doesn't have that on unregistered versions.



any1 know the solution?

thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 9, 2005)

will this setup work to make it possible to use wmv in idvd?  i have several little wmv i would like to make a dvd of to show others (most have dvd players, but not a computer able to play wmv).  also, i want to put some flash movies on a dvd too ( like all your base).


----------

